# Moving Dubai to Algarve Portugal



## CecilRodrigues (Apr 28, 2018)

We are a family of 5(hubby,wife and 3 boys) moving next year June 2019 to Algarve-Portugal permanently from Dubai after 21 years. My wife and kids have just got their portugues citizenship.
Questions 
- Lot of uncertainty on moving, is it worth taking the cars (Nissan Tiida 2006-petrol automatic, mileage is only 120,000kms) wife has only automatic license from Dubai. and 2013 Ford Explorer. is it worth relocating these cars ? what about electronics like TVs music systems(used ones) what about customs duty for relocating family
- Looking for fiscal lawyer to help us understand the portuguese tax system, anyone in the UAE ?
- is there any Portuguese community here in the UAE, who has experience or tips for the us before making the move?
- Are there any Portuguese speaking school in the UAE or language learning schools in Dubai.

Any other tips would be of real help...


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We lived in Dubai 12 years and retired to Portugal 3 years ago. IMO bring all your electronic stuff, we found electronics more expensive here, and quite dated. All you will need to do is swap over plugs when you come. 

Cars here are very expensive, certainly compared to UAE and even European prices. As a guide take a look at this site for second hand cars in Portugal.

https://www.olx.pt/carros-motos-e-barcos/carros/q-cars/

If you do choose to bring the cars you are allowed one car per person *BUT *you need to prove that each car is registered in each individual's name with paper proof you have owned it for a minimum of 12 months. So, your wife's car must show she actually owns it, likewise for yours, otherwise you could be hit with a huge tax bill. Since you are coming from UAE I would make sure you start collecting evidence of your life in UAE, ie. banks statements, utility bills, etc., to show you have lived there for more than 12 months. Once the cars are here you will have to go through the process of matriculation, which is pretty bureaucratic but so long as you have all of the relevant paperwork very doable.

As for driving licenses you should be able to transfer a UAE driving license to a Portuguese one, here is a useful site relating to all things vehicle related, the Portuguese ministry of transport. 

http://www.imt-ip.pt/sites/IMTT/Portugues/Paginas/IMTHome.aspx

You are allowed to bring in your personal household possessions free of duty, but will need to liaise with the Portuguese embassy in Abu Dhabu to get everything signed off in advance. Also worth speaking to them about Portuguese community and language lessons. 

Hope this helps, good luck


----------

